# First Big job of the Year



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

It's nice to say I've been too busy to post some picture here.

So here are some pictures of my current job, and I will keep adding pictures when I can ( before and after Opie) 

1 st thing was to move washer and dryer to 1st fl from basement that was a pita but it's done.

Now the demo was done by the HO so I didn't have to much to remove ( or so I thought) lol

Install new drain for shower and move plumbing for toilet, water proof walls,insulate, Frame, sheetrock tile and trim and fix any problems found during construction - Customers are awesome and willing to go the extra mile to get a nice job ( not sure why they hired me lol):laughing:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Now in the basement and time to do some concrete, plumbing and framing.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

a little more


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I think they are backwards.:whistling:laughing:

:thumbup:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

umm ....thanks warner I guess I did mix a few up lol


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Snobnd said:


> umm ....thanks warner I guess I did mix a few up lol


Just got to make sure it runs uphill right?:whistling:laughing:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Dirty work's done:thumbsup:

Do you put steel in your trench? 

I try to pin the slab back together...


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

TimelessQuality said:


> Dirty work's done:thumbsup:
> 
> Do you put steel in your trench?
> 
> I try to pin the slab back together...


 
1/2 rebar with wire mesh i finnished as the concrete was mixed so no picture. We set the shower pan on friday into morter bed.

I will be doing ditra on the floor in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think they are backwards.:whistling:laughing:
> 
> :thumbup:


The Picture or the pipe??

If you look at the clay pipe that is where we connected to the main :thumbsup:

My plumber knows sh!t goes downhill and payday is on friday :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm just having fun. Looks like a nice, dry, quiet job.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Looks good Kevin. Are you finished?


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

All I see is pain. 


Looks good, glad to see you have a nice inside job.:thumbsup:


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice. Looks like fun.


----------



## TheBuildingFirm (Dec 10, 2006)

Snobnd said:


> My plumber knows sh!t goes downhill and payday is on friday :laughing:


But does he know not to chew his fingernails?


----------



## FreedomBuilders (Apr 18, 2010)

...and all this is being done for $199.99 right? :jester:
Looks like fun to me, Looking good and waiting to see the finish


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

$199.99, are you kidding me? $350.00:w00t:


----------



## FreedomBuilders (Apr 18, 2010)

Leo G said:


> $199.99, are you kidding me? $350.00:w00t:


That's outrages!! $350!! wut u talkin bout?? My friend Jimbob Vasquez say's he'll do it for $199.99 cuzz HGTV 'Remodel Like A Pro' says it can be done for $199.99... Economy is rough right now so 199.99 is my budget for this job after I go and spend 100 on lottery, 500 at the casino, 175.00 dinner night out, 150 for that new pair of shoes to go with my 49 other pair....


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

my monday challange....a little lipstick on this pig .....lol


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Once a turd....


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Leo... Yes the pipe carries a lot of turds...lol

I have a boatload of elevations changes due to the HVACs ducts, I'm just taking a section at a time, this wall is done.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

sheetrock completed, on to taping, time to crank the music and get busy.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

...........:thumbup::laughing:






B,:thumbsup:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

75 4 x 10' sheets and its tapinmg like a 125 sheet job,due to all the cuts and soffets, Picks soon.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Snobnd said:


> 75 4 x 10' sheets and its tapinmg like a 125 sheet job,due to all the cuts and soffets, Picks soon.


Stop whining and get it done already....:laughing:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

First coat is done, my hats off to the drywallers who do this day in and day out, you guys Rock!:thumbsup:

#4 5gal USG & 1300 lf of tape - flex bead made easy work of the curved soffits.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

this is all I got to say :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## seatonheating (Apr 10, 2011)

Why not make the soffets all the same elevation? Too low in some spots?

I just think it is more pleasing to the eye. The curves look good though.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I had 7 changes in height due to the hvac, so I just had to go with the flow.


Taping is completed, trim on Tue.. :clap:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Man, that took forever. Tough job with all those corners. Glad to hear it is behind you.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks leo, that is the longest it has ever taken for a basement. 8 days. the raiin didn't help either. So I bought a huge fan to kick it up a notch.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Time for a Hooters run?


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Hmm would be a good time for Monday?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

In Cheshire on Monday.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Looking good Kev,,,:thumbsup:


B,


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Sanding and backchecking (with a 500W light) the work. :clap:

Here are the before and after.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

..........


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Those ceilings make my arms ache. Looking good, Kevin.

My buddy and I are finishing up the ninth week on a basement, with 2-3 weeks to go, and it's not nearly as complex as that. But to be fair, the finished product has been a moving target from day 1, and we're still getting changes and additions to the scope. :laughing:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I have been at this job since 2 week in Jan and I still have 3 weeks to go Doors. trim, tile, cabinets & counter top, 4 built in cabinets and a seat box.

Do you wanna race & see who gets done first?? lol


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Those ceilings make my arms ache. Looking good, Kevin.
> 
> My buddy and I are finishing up the ninth week on a basement, with 2-3 weeks to go, and it's not nearly as complex as that. But to be fair, the finished product has been a moving target from day 1, and we're still getting changes and additions to the scope. :laughing:




I would love to see pictures of the 12 week basement. That must be really involved.

http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Snobnd said:


> Do you wanna race & see who gets done first?? lol


Heck no! I wanna milk this one for all I can get. :laughing:



ohiohomedoctor said:


> I would love to see pictures of the 12 week basement. That must be really involved.


I'm not much for taking pics while working, but they wouldn't be very impressive anyway. For instance, there was a snarl of pipes that we spent two full days moving upward a whole 3" or so just in order to avoid having to build a bulkhead. The result looks pretty much the same, just higher.

Similarly, we replaced some of the hydronic heating with electric. Not a lot of visual difference, but time-consuming. And it's all being done by two old buzzards who often consider calling themselves Grunt & Groan Construction when they work together. :thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Heck no! I wanna milk this one for all I can get. :laughing:
> 
> I'm not much for taking pics while working, but they wouldn't be very impressive anyway. For instance, there was a snarl of pipes that we spent two full days moving upward a whole 3" or so just in order to avoid having to build a bulkhead. The result looks pretty much the same, just higher.
> 
> Similarly, we replaced some of the hydronic heating with electric. Not a lot of visual difference, but time-consuming. And it's all being done by two old buzzards who often consider calling themselves Grunt & Groan Construction when they work together. :thumbsup:



Grunt and Groan Construction, that's hilarious!

http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Grunt and Groan Construction, that's hilarious!
> 
> http://www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Painting is almost done I installed the 6 doors and started the trim.

I will be glad when this job is done. 

Ill grab some shots tommorow.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

My fun for the day, last door to trim, then base, window sill, tile,kitchen floor and cabinets.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You really need a helper.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

looking great Kev!!!!!!:thumbsup: 



B,


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Leo G said:


> You really need a helper.


no.....more money for me lol.. my helper is coming monday


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

PrestigeR&D said:


> looking great Kev!!!!!!:thumbsup:
> 
> B,


thanks brian


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

sorry for the picks, camera is picking up the dust, working on the cabinets - Ditra should go in on Thur - tile on fri, grout on monday.

I will still have a few odds and ends left.

No I did not do the painting (still needs more)


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

More Picks....


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My shop isn't that dusty!!

Looking good Kevin.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

........................:thumbsup:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Leo G said:


> My shop isn't that dusty!!
> 
> Looking good Kevin.



You snuck in before I posted my last pick.....

Thanks Leo, I thought this post got lost due to the lack of traffic :whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Snobnd said:


> Thanks Leo, I thought this post got lost due to the lack of traffic :whistling


Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not watching. Muahahaha.

Looking gooder all the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

What a difference!
I can't even see the purple primer. :whistling
And the stripper poles look sweet! I can already see the Mrs swinging around those babies. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I can still see the purple primer in the storage room...lol

The pole wrap was the best choice for this job.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Snobnd said:


> The pole wrap was the best choice for this job.


That's what she said.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

This stuff is fun to work with


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Here you go opithetuleman....


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

skim coat done.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Leo Thanke for your help yesterday, I was able to find 4" Grommets here. http://cableorganizer.com/round-grommets/ :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

As long as it fits the bill.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Tile is completed, grout tommorow, we had so much rain latly that it slowed down the thinset cure time on the Ditra.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Dehumidifier and a fan.:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Are you done yet?:whistling:laughing:

You made all those elevation changes look pretty damn good.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I had fun doing the curves on all the duct work,windows 
and doorway :no:

Still have a few days left - Bathroom - Countertop - Door knobs - Stair Railings.....


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Stair railing, counter top, Wine rack, then some builtin cabinets - and I am done.

I will take some pictures tommorow.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Bathroom is almost all set, cabinet was a tight fit any more paint on the base....and it would'nt fit...:laughing:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Few more Picks (if you guys even notice) :whistling


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Nice work Kev....:thumbup:


B.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

What is going on in here?


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Im stuck in the basement, I need some sun to recharge my brain.....lol


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It's Friday


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Morning to be exact.

WTF?:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

We have our own little thing going on in here Gus, something someone out in Kali just wouldn't understand :w00t:

I'm trying to see if he'll treat me out to Hooters again :laughing:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

And here I thought you were treating me to the Pizza house next to your shop. )-


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

If you showed up I would.:smile:


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for the PM'd link :thumbsup: Very nice work. I really like the curve in the soffit and the way the posts were handled :thumbup:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the help today Leo (and lunch) I will show her the color match on tue. :thumbsup:


----------

